# New Schecter Devil 8s



## I_infect (Sep 17, 2009)

Got this in my email today... mods if this is a repost please kill it. I searched and couldn't find anything.







FYI I just looked at Drum City Guitar land, and they have the listings up but no picture yet:

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...herry-8-String-Electric-Guitar-P2948C456.aspx

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...aphic-8-String-Electric-Guitar-P2949C456.aspx


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2009)

It's like a less hideous version of that Schecter custom 8 they had at DCGL before anything actually went into production.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah and about $2000 cheaper


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 17, 2009)

'least they don't have the hideous, claw-looking headstock that the custom ones have


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont really like the shape, looks too much like a bass IMO.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 17, 2009)

I have the devil 6, honestly it's very comfortable and plays awesome. My only worry is that the horn is so thin that it looks like the strap button may just break off with little effort... I've actually seen some blems like this. Other than that would I pick it up if I was looking? hell yeah. They skipped the 7 string version though


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 17, 2009)

That's soooooooooo cheap!


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks really cool, im just wondering if it would have neck dive problems. Schecter is really on the ball with all these 8 string options though.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 17, 2009)

Still that short scale though...


----------



## I_infect (Sep 17, 2009)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Looks really cool, im just wondering if it would have neck dive problems. Schecter is really on the ball with all these 8 string options though.



The 6 isn't... that meaty 8 string neck might though. I'm wondering if it has the locking tuners as the others do.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would have to say I don't like it at all. I am not a Schecter player, but I liked the look of some of their 8-string guitars like the white C8 ATX that was posted up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally I can't not the stand the sound of a schecter with EMG's. Price wise if that was a U.S.A. model. It would be like 4000$ But it is cool to see schecter buidling 8 strings still. 
Thanked Post


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd probably have to replace the pickup (I don't think I'd mind EMG's for metal, but lack of coil tap = NO), but otherwise very cool! I also like how that shitty fauxbalone binding is confined to the headstock on the 2-pickup version.


----------



## TMM (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm buying the black one.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 17, 2009)

TMM said:


> I'm buying the black one.



I'm thinking about that as well. I wanna make sure it's mahogany first though.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd tap that


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder what the quality on these is like. I've heard people saying that the black and white C-8s aren't built quite as well as the red ones were, so I'm a bit curious where these fall in that spectrum.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Damn, if I had the money and didn't have priorities I'd get myself one.


----------



## Niels (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder how the neckpockets look on these guitars, the custom shop had a rather fugly and awkward neckpockets.

The black one kinda looks like it has pointy turds all over it =p


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 18, 2009)

They definitely look nice. It's a shame Schecter feels like attaching tree trunks to their guitars


----------



## Apophis (Sep 18, 2009)

being honest I always liked that design, I hope neck joint will be smaller this time


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

cool guitars, quality hardware, what ask more?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 18, 2009)

There's only one thing thing that bugs me slightly there, namely the headstock not really fitting the sleek look of the body, for some reason.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 18, 2009)

interesting thread John, thanks for posting


----------



## Gitte (Sep 18, 2009)

i would play one of those  where can i get one  i'll take two


----------



## The Echthros (Sep 18, 2009)

they need the devil headstock. some may hate it...but that is the headstock that works. their vintatge style 4x4 looks not so great.


----------



## JonnHatch (Sep 18, 2009)

the treble side of the neck joint is HIGHER than the bass side.... that makes NO sense 

Actually maybe they are even... But still, upper fret access is lookin sketch


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2009)

Y'know, I think I might like this design a lot more if they'd take the top cutaway out and shorten the lower horn a bit. I think it would be a pretty sexy looking single cut design.


----------



## TMM (Sep 18, 2009)

I_infect said:


> I'm thinking about that as well. I wanna make sure it's mahogany first though.



back off, it's mine  kidding

I just talked to Jason at DCGL and apparently a) he's getting the first 3 made, and b) I'm getting #1. 

Also of interest, he said that the 8's are supposed to have all the same features as their 6-string counterpart, which would make the Devil Spine 8 mahogany body / neck (set) w/ ebony fretboard. 

Considering all the mahogany, I think it will look good with either a dark stained natural finish, or at least changing the finish to matte


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2009)

This Photoshop is pretty halfassed, but I'd be pretty tempted if they'd make something like this:


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 18, 2009)

I like your design much better Tom, I'm not really a fan if their double cutaway design.


----------



## op1e (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree on the single cut idea. Although I like the spine one on the right, it reminds me too much of that awful Ibanez of similar design. If I had a buck for every time I've seen one of those collecting dust at a guitar shop, unsold for years... Well, I could buy an Agile.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 18, 2009)

TMM said:


> back off, it's mine  kidding
> 
> I just talked to Jason at DCGL and apparently a) he's getting the first 3 made, and b) I'm getting #1.
> 
> Also of interest, he said that the 8's are supposed to have all the same features as their 6-string counterpart, which would make the Devil Spine 8 mahogany body / neck (set) w/ ebony fretboard.



Ebony board too? Nice. You better post that NGD.



op1e said:


> it reminds me too much of that awful Ibanez of similar design. If I had a buck for every time I've seen one of those collecting dust at a guitar shop, unsold for years...



Yeah I agree... the AX 7 series left alot desired in my opinion. As far as double cuts go though, they feel/hang on the body like an LP shape, which is comfortable to alot of people. As long as the neck dive issue is ok I think it will have a decent alternative market especially at that price. Besides Agile who really upped the ante on the bigger names, Schecter is about the only other one that listens to customer demand. Take a hint Ibanez


----------



## TMM (Sep 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd show off my incredible MS Paint skillz here - what one of these things might look like with a nice, natural finish:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 18, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> This Photoshop is pretty halfassed, but I'd be pretty tempted if they'd make something like this:



I prefer that design more, I'm not a fan of those two devil 8s, though their price is impressive.


----------



## ra1der2 (Sep 18, 2009)

This schecter devil looks very similar to the gene simmons punisher bass to me. I've never owned or played a schecter but from their last run of c-8's I noticed one on ebay that, judging from the bridge, looked like it had been built without ever having even one note played on it, and that scared me away from buying one.


----------



## JonnHatch (Sep 18, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> This Photoshop is pretty halfassed, but I'd be pretty tempted if they'd make something like this:


 
DEAR GOD!!!! THAT IS HOTTTTTTTTT!!!
Dude, lower the scoop on the neck cutaway so i could get to the 24th fret and that would be sooooo fucking bomb


----------



## TMM (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, one of these is on it's way to NH...






...as are a set of open-back Sperzels (thanks Adam!) and a custom Nordstrand 8 (thanks Brian!).

Gotta say, I've always really liked my tribal Schecter Scorpion baritone my wife (who was my girlfriend at the time) bought for me back when we first started dating, and I've thought for a while, 'how cool would that be as an 8-string?' Well, this is about as close as it gets.

And for those of you that like prettier finishes:


----------



## I_infect (Sep 26, 2009)

@TMM:

Nice. I am so torn between the devil spine, and the atx 8 in white, it's killing me. If the blackout 8's were more readily available my choice would be easier.


----------



## TMM (Sep 26, 2009)

I_infect said:


> @TMM:
> 
> Nice. I am so torn between the devil spine, and the atx 8 in white, it's killing me. If the blackout 8's were more readily available my choice would be easier.



I've heard the 18v mod on the EMG808 brings it into Blackout 8 territory, so that might be a good short-term alternative.

For me, the choice was clear - I've always really liked the Scorpion / Devil body style / headstock style, and I was just looking for a unique-looking, reasonably priced, quality 8 to do some custom work to. Plus, the Oni has already taken it's first fall (while @ a recording session w/ the band - don't worry, it's fine), and that scared me enough into looking for a sort of 'beat-around' 8 I can take with me places that I'm not afraid to get a little dinged-up. Of course, I had to add the Sperzels & Nordstrand...  I may even try to track down some ABM mono-rails for this.

Beyond that, the Devil Spine 8 just looks so badass. I especially like the less common logo and awesome inlays, and really, how often do you see an ebony-boarded, 24-fret, quality, set-neck 8 at that kind of a price?


----------

